# Western Washtenaw Free Range Freak



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Wellserines (Dec 17, 2008)

Holy crap! Beast


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Shot yesterday around 4pm next to a friends property. Freakin giant!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Saw it on mibuckpole. Think looks 400lbs


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Whoa, whoa, whoa!! #B1GGEST1


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Had an inside spread of 23" and dressed out at 260#


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

quick406 said:


> Had an inside spread of 23" and dressed out at 260#


Is it a deer or dinosaur? Holy smokes is that a slammer! Congrats to the hunter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good God! That came from little old Michigan? Congrats to the fortunate Hunter!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow ..goes to show you never know what you might see out there....congrats to the hunter hopefully he didn't suffer a heart attack after the drag ...I know I would have


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats to the hunter that is a beast !


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Could have used another year. 

This is why Michigan will never have real trophies.....

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like a management buck, unfortunate it has all those deductions.


----------



## David_E_Ward (Oct 2, 2018)

If your first though upon seeing that photo is "that gotta be a Mulie" it's HUGE. Hope he's got a straight upright story or it could be Rompola all over again.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

That's pretty crazy!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

What a world of difference in responses between this untagged buck and the untagged one from "Genesee county 21 point"

Wonder off the bat why this one being congratulated as legitimate, and the other right away as high fence


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Wonder off the bat why this one being congratulated as legitimate, and the other right away as high fence


Uh...Because the other one had a high fence in the background? Not sayin it wasn't legit....Just sayin....


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Looks like a management buck, unfortunate it has all those deductions.


Yeah, if only we had genetics and good soil in MI. Maybe we wouldn't have bucks growing all that stuff.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

IT.Fisherman said:


> What a world of difference in responses between this untagged buck and the untagged one from "Genesee county 21 point"
> 
> Wonder off the bat why this one being congratulated as legitimate, and the other right away as high fence


I put all my tags on the rear hock. 
Hillbillies  wrap it on the antlers and why punch a hole in the ear to ruin the mount ?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

David_E_Ward said:


> If your first though upon seeing that photo is "that gotta be a Mulie" it's HUGE. Hope he's got a straight upright story or it could be Rompola all over again.


Really...good grief. SMH.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> Anyone know what area this deer was taken? I looked at a lot of properties in western washtenaw a couple years ago. And one in particular that I thought was in a great deer area. I wouldn’t be surprised if a giant came out of that township.


My guess with out knowing is by Clinton in the same area the woman was walking her dog and found that beast dead that scored over 200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! He’s a Giant for sure. What’s the story?

Have you measured him yet? Anyone want start a contest/debate on what he scores?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

johnhunter247 said:


> On another thread one member who raises deer in a pen said Michigan doesn’t have what it takes to grow giants if they get age on them.... I told him every once in a while one slips through the cracks and it’s usually a beast. This is a perfect example! Imagine what we would have if the majority of bucks could get to five years old. What a stud! Congrats to that guy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There would be a bunch of really nice 8's and 10's with the occasional world class deer just like our neighboring states. Maybe fewer because of our zone specific habitat differences, but not size. We grow em big too.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> Wow! Congrats! He’s a Giant for sure. What’s the story?
> 
> Have you measured him yet? Anyone want start a contest/debate on what he scores?


Once they get up over 180 almost impossible to score. Usually so much junk like this one. You just never know. He could be 190 or 240....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Holy ^%&^%(^&* WOW!


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Perfect example that MAPRs work!!


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

My buddy has him on trail cam day before , planned to take rest of the week off to hunt him, day late his neighbor got him. It’s an area that’s ideal only few guys hunt the properties and all let 2-3yr old bucks walk. My buddy kills a great buck almost every other bow season . This buck is the real deal!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

mbrewer said:


> There would be a bunch of really nice 8's and 10's with the occasional world class deer just like our neighboring states. Maybe fewer because of our zone specific habitat differences, but not size. We grow em big too.


I bet we would have a lot of deer scoring 160+ just like in Iowa. Especially in zone 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I wish he was on my team in the deer contest!!!!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

IT.Fisherman said:


> What a world of difference in responses between this untagged buck and the untagged one from "Genesee county 21 point"
> 
> Wonder off the bat why this one being congratulated as legitimate, and the other right away as high fence


Cause this guy looks happy about it..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> If that is correct there is a member here that sold is house and property close to that area. I was thinking south of that in Sharon twp. I’m still kicking myself for not buying it.


Trophyspecialist??

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

One hell of a buck.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> On another thread one member who raises deer in a pen said Michigan doesn’t have what it takes to grow giants if they get age on them.... I told him every once in a while one slips through the cracks and it’s usually a beast. This is a perfect example! Imagine what we would have if the majority of bucks could get to five years old. What a stud! Congrats to that guy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably wouldn't be losing hunters every year either...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Psheew!
I joke when suggesting it needs to be checked for African game D.N.A...

Antlers aside (screamin big antlers at that!) The bulls muzzle width ,and foreleg shank width alone tell of a giant.

Congrats to the buck for being what he could. And congrats to the hunter for reducing him to possession.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

onebad800 said:


> My buddy has him on trail cam day before , planned to take rest of the week off to hunt him, day late his neighbor got him. It’s an area that’s ideal only few guys hunt the properties and all let 2-3yr old bucks walk. My buddy kills a great buck almost every other bow season . This buck is the real deal!!


Make sure you let us know what he scores once your buddy finds out. Is the hunter a member on here? It seems odd but none of the guys who kill these beasts are ever members on here. Maybe we’re not killing them because we are playing with our phones instead of paying attention! I’ve always said I can only imagine what I wouldn’t have missed if I left my phone in the truck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like a decent buck.


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

S


Cedar Swamp said:


> I put all my tags on the rear hock.
> Hillbillies  wrap it on the antlers and why punch a hole in the ear to ruin the mount ?


The same Hillfolk who hang deer by neck or horns like a horse thief instead of hocks, who raised these people??


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

IT.Fisherman said:


> What a world of difference in responses between this untagged buck and the untagged one from "Genesee county 21 point"
> 
> Wonder off the bat why this one being congratulated as legitimate, and the other right away as high fence


The difference is the 21 pt genessee county buck was in the truck already and no one knew a story. This one looks like he just found it and snapped a couple pics in amazement before tagging it and when someone has a kind of a story about the deer makes it a little more believable.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Perfect example that MAPRs work!!


That's a perfect example why MANDATORY APRs aren't working like there suppose to. There should be buCKS like that all over the NW 13. But people still shoot the first legal buck they see. They dont6get that old. That happens with VOLUNTARY APRs. You want bucks like that you have to have guys voluntarily pass 2.5-4.5 yr old bucks.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Cedar Swamp said:


> View attachment 336869


Looks like he's holding it with arms extended, like a fisherman, to make it look bigger!  

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Martin Looker said:


> That can't be a Michigan buck because all of the xpurts say we can't trophy bucks here you have to hunt out of state to kill a really big one.


Someone in South Carolina just won 1.5 billion. Some get lucky. Bucks like this are killed every year in other states.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Someone in South Carolina just won 1.5 billion. Some get lucky. Bucks like this are killed every year in other states.


Many of that caliber are killed in one county in southern Iowa every year. I know of five counties in southern Iowa that hunters kill several 200”+ deer every single year. All though not easy it’s definitely not like hitting the lottery like it is here. If you hunt southern Iowa every year there is a very good chance your going to see and hunt a few deer like that in your life. In Michigan you have about the same chance as hitting the mega millions. But it doesn’t have to be that way. That lays heavily on the trigger fingers of the million + or - hunters we have in Michigan. This buck was just lucky enough to slip through the cracks and get age on him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

No APR’s needed. Extream luck or homework. Either way you da man and congrats!!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

johnhunter247 said:


> Many of that caliber are killed in one county in southern Iowa every year. I know of five counties in southern Iowa that hunters kill several 200”+ deer every single year. All though not easy it’s definitely not like hitting the lottery like it is here. If you hunt southern Iowa every year there is a very good chance your going to see and hunt a few deer like that in your life. In Michigan you have about the same chance as hitting the mega millions. But it doesn’t have to be that way. That lays heavily on the trigger fingers of the million + or - hunters we have in Michigan. This buck was just lucky enough to slip through the cracks and get age on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the party of Mi. hunters that owns land above and below the Mac. bridge and hunt Mi. with passion....scolded a fawn repeatedly this year crossing the road near my hunting property. Many deer don't age with vehicles blasting through their homeland at night overdriving their headlights.

He hunts Iowa. As do others.
But Iowa has some breathing room where they hunt.
Oh yes, hunter and landowner attitudes about what constitutes a shooter are firmly entrenched in Iowa. Takes time for Easterners to catch on. 
But those guys set standards here too.
As great/ No. But realistic , even if it means no buck kills for stretches of seasons, it allows a kill now and then. And bucks that are not too common.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Good for Iowa if it’s common. Catching a limit of Wally’s in 30 min is common here. Shooting a deer like this is special in Michigan and it’s too bad people have a hardon in this state to push a trophy hunting agenda because they are brainwashed by the Outdoor Network and too lazy to go for these deer themselves. Appreciate and respect what we have not cry and change laws to make it easier for you.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

what a stange place this internet is.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Deers unbelievable... Fiancee whats he score, i cant score a deer like that she goes 210, proud of her. If shooter lurks, congrats sign up share story


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don’t hunt wood goats anymore but where was this actually killed. I live near Chelsea which is western washtenaw. It seems some are saying Saline, Milan, North Chelsea, Dexter. What is it? PM me if you would like.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

That big dude has flames for antlers!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Pretty sure I would keep it secret the exact location. When I was young and dumb I shared with a few folks locations I killed some big bucks. Unfortunately it came back to bite me everytime. Best to not divulge and keep the dirt bags off your back.


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

I'm not sure I could have shot this beast with a Bow and when I Did Hunt, a compound bow was my preferred and favorite method to hunt. I would have dropped a arrow or shook like a leaf drawing back on this monster. Congrats to the Guy who arrowed this Monster, I would say that one needs to get a spot on the wall some where.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Looks like a management buck, unfortunate it has all those deductions.


A real pitty he was not taken out when a stickered up spike.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

Cedar Swamp said:


> View attachment 336869


that is one awesome non typical. I don't know if I would have been able to have shot him. I would have been shaking in my boots, LOL.


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

This deer seems legit. Go to Facebook and search "Corey N Katie". Seems like a good guy. Congrats to him!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> that is one awesome non typical. I don't know if I would have been able to have shot him. I would have been shaking in my boots, LOL.


Logical and common comment. My experience has been different. I think that hunters take their emotional ques from the animal and it's behavior. Every mature buck I've seen or taken has moved with confidence and purpose. I obviously can't speak to their actions before of after seeing them but when that moment of truth is near their confidence has always given me the confidence to remain calm and focused. I don't think that reaction is unique to me.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

mbrewer said:


> Logical and common comment. My experience has been different. I think that hunters take their emotional ques from the animal and it's behavior. Every mature buck I've seen or taken has moved with confidence and purpose. I obviously can't speak to their actions before of after seeing them but when that moment of truth is near their confidence has always given me the confidence to remain calm and focused. I don't think that reaction is unique to me.


I agree. My adrenaline dump usually occurs after the shot...but I have never encountered anything like the freak in this thread LOL. I think I would almost want to be somewhat surprised by a buck like this. Either way, I sure would like to find out how I would react.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

poz said:


> There should be buCKS like that all over the NW 13. .


You can't be serious


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

MrFysch said:


> Pretty sure I would keep it secret the exact location. When I was young and dumb I shared with a few folks locations I killed some big bucks. Unfortunately it came back to bite me everytime. Best to not divulge and keep the dirt bags off your back.


Oh trust me I get that. But all of us in the Chelsea area are wondering what’s going on with all the rumors of where it was killed. Like I said, I don’t hunt wood goats anymore. It’s gotten out of control with fools from out east coming out here with deep pockets and taking away land where you use to easily get permission. They are screening everyone.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Dish7 said:


> I agree. My adrenaline dump usually occurs after the shot...but I have never encountered anything like the freak in this thread LOL. I think I would almost want to be somewhat surprised by a buck like this. Either way, I sure would like to find out how I would react.


Yeah, a direct comparison is somewhat difficult. Something very few of us can confirm or deny.:shhh::lol:


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

David_E_Ward said:


> If your first though upon seeing that photo is "that gotta be a Mulie" it's HUGE. Hope he's got a straight upright story or it could be Rompola all over again.


It's legit.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

I do


U of M Fan said:


> Anyone know what area this deer was taken? I looked at a lot of properties in western washtenaw a couple years ago. And one in particular that I thought was in a great deer area. I wouldn’t be surprised if a giant came out of that township.


 and I am not saying. I live close to him.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Confirmed it wasn’t killed near me. Thank God. The city slickers would have invaded this area and ruined things even worse than they already have!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Scored 228 2/8's and dressed out at 260


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Would have given him another year. Let them go let them grow i always say.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jacobf said:


> Would have given him another year. Let them go let them grow i always say.


It is EXTREMELY likely at least one hunter did in the past!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly who cares where he killed it. It’s not like the deer is going to reappear from the dead. Once he is gone he is gone. That caliber of deer can be anywhere that the majority of property owners adding up to several thousand acres manage together as a group for mature deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

cdacker said:


> You can't be serious


Maybe not like that, but you should have a good population of 4.5-5.5 after all these years of MAPRS., but you don't, because many people still shoot the first legal buck they see. That's the difference between forcing someone to do it, or having them do it voluntarily. MAPRS don't get deer to be that old, volun6passing does. Which do you want.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Half of Washtenaw County wanted to know. It was the talk of Trick Or Treat last night. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

poz said:


> Maybe not like that, but you should have a good population of 4.5-5.5 after all these years of MAPRS., but you don't, because many people still shoot the first legal buck they see. That's the difference between forcing someone to do it, or having them do it voluntarily. MAPRS don't get deer to be that old, volun6passing does. Which do you want.


It's funny how your on an island all by yourself with this theory...Nobody has rescued you yet no matter how big you draw S.O.S in the sand...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dish7 said:


> I agree. My adrenaline dump usually occurs after the shot...but I have never encountered anything like the freak in this thread LOL. I think I would almost want to be somewhat surprised by a buck like this. Either way, I sure would like to find out how I would react.


I agree Dish, the adrenaline after the shot is where it's at for me..2 things for certain drawing on a deer like that..The horns would not be looked at twice, and the kill zone should be twice the size of a Glendale target..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> Confirmed it wasn’t killed near me. Thank God. The city slickers would have invaded this area and ruined things even worse than they already have!


Wrong!...Vic Bulliner world record 8 PT at the time was shot less than a mile from me..Yes it created a buzz..No one invaded properties...You either own land around the area or you don't.
If anything it probably tighten property lines up..Land owners became more observant which is a good thing..


Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

sniper said:


> It's funny how your on an island all by yourself with this theory...Nobody has rescued you yet no matter how big you draw S.O.S in the sand...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He got likes and this is a discussion about a mans amazing deer. There might not be anyone “rescuing” but its not like there is a ton of people going against him.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Am I the only one impressed with the 260 dressed weight!? My biggest by far was a 140" 8pt that went 207 dressed. 260 is huuuuge!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Jacobf said:


> He got likes and this is a discussion about a mans amazing deer. There might not be anyone “rescuing” but its not like there is a ton of people going against him.


That's because peeps here have heard his spew for quite sometime now..
It's a yawner with zero base facts attached...Jacob I'm guessing your somewhat new here???

Nobody is against the OP's "amazing deer" I believe...I'd give him a 100 likes..Thats an amazing animal..


Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

No


sniper said:


> It's funny how your on an island all by yourself with this theory...Nobody has rescued you yet no matter how big you draw S.O.S in the sand...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not by myself at all, but, You can believe that if you want. Just ask any hunter who wants to shoot big bucks. If they would rather have mandatory and are point restrictions and neighbors who shot every legal buck they see, Or if they'd rather have neighbors who voluntarily pass bucksthat are 2 and a 1/2 years old to 4 1/2 years old? Then you will see who's really by themselves in their thinking


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

sniper said:


> That's because peeps here have heard his spew for quite sometime now..
> It's a yawner with zero base facts attached...Jacob I'm guessing your somewhat new here???
> 
> Nobody is against the OP's "amazing deer" I believe...I'd give him a 100 likes..Thats an amazing animal..
> ...


I ment that poz’s first comment got likes not the original post.

Ive been on here long enough to know if we opened an apr vs non apr it will have a prettt good split down the middle. I couldnt tell you his whole spew but the idea that voluntarily passing on bucks is far superior to aprs isnt really a radical idea.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

poz said:


> No
> 
> Not by myself at all, but, You can believe that if you want. Just ask any hunter who wants to shoot big bucks. If they would rather have mandatory and are point restrictions and neighbors who shot every legal buck they see, Or if they'd rather have neighbors who voluntarily pass bucksthat are 2 and a 1/2 years old to 4 1/2 years old? Then you will see who's really by themselves in their thinking


Save that crap for another thread. Your constant spewing an agenda gets old.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Am I the only one impressed with the 260 dressed weight!? My biggest by far was a 140" 8pt that went 207 dressed. 260 is huuuuge!


No doubt that is huge!!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I personally think it's a travesty we let deer get that big. Think of the poor deer and how difficult his life must have been being both obese and a complete mutant. He was probably ostracized and shunned by his local deer community and likely had to live in extreme isolation with his horrible disfigurations. Perfect example of why we should only shoot yearling bucks. This would have never happened if he would have gotten capped in his first year and a half of life.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

poz said:


> No
> 
> Not by myself at all, but, You can believe that if you want. Just ask any hunter who wants to shoot big bucks. If they would rather have mandatory and are point restrictions and neighbors who shot every legal buck they see, Or if they'd rather have neighbors who voluntarily pass bucksthat are 2 and a 1/2 years old to 4 1/2 years old? Then you will see who's really by themselves in their thinking


Stop being a freaking bone head and trying to derail this thread into APR debate


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Stop being a freaking bone head and trying to derail this thread into APR debate


 Not trying to derail the thread just like the ignorant comments about APR's


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

For the unfortunate that don't subscribe to Facebook.....


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

How great would it be to have trailcam pics and know that you are in "the game" with that critter?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Dish7 said:


> How great would it be to have trailcam pics and know that you are in "the game" with that critter?


Having trailcam pics definitely adds a dimension of 'cool' to the story. Good for him.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

poz said:


> Maybe not like that, but you should have a good population of 4.5-5.5 after all these years of MAPRS., but you don't, because many people still shoot the first legal buck they see. That's the difference between forcing someone to do it, or having them do it voluntarily. MAPRS don't get deer to be that old, volun6passing does. Which do you want.


Both


----------



## bigmayer (Nov 13, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> How great would it be to have trailcam pics and know that you are in "the game" with that critter?


I probably would have thought I was being pranked! Or that someone swiped my card and photoshopped the picture


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance. Why wasn't 'Section V' filled out too? The additional data section specifically states, "Don't forget to fill in Section V".

Would that section only be completed upon deriving a 'net' score once drying has been completed? I ask out of curiosity only.


----------



## Dixiedog (Aug 9, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Am I the only one impressed with the 260 dressed weight!? My biggest by far was a 140" 8pt that went 207 dressed. 260 is huuuuge!


Congrats on a great deer. That is a BOAL. Please share after it gets taxi'ed.
I had one year before last dressed 239 1/2 at processer and a forkhorn in 2002 that dressed 207. We have some very good genes and lots of feed near where I hunt.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

All I can say is...WOW!!! :SHOCKED:

Congratulations to the successful hunter. I probably couldn't have slept a wink for a week after seeing the first trail cam pic.

Hopefully that buck had his way with every doe in the county, spreading his genes.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

PunyTrout said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. Why wasn't 'Section V' filled out too? Would that section only be completed upon deriving a 'net' score once drying has been completed?


I don't believe that section figures into the score at all. Not sure, could be for ID purposes. L & O could clarify maybe.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Am I the only one impressed with the 260 dressed weight!? My biggest by far was a 140" 8pt that went 207 dressed. 260 is huuuuge!


I completely agree with that!!!!!
Just to see a deer like that "once", ("about " a 200# doe or 260 # buck) and think if I Possibly see them more then once... Will I even get a chance to draw back on deer like those !!??
Those individuals got it done and now I'm able to witness (pictures) bonafide trophies of the deer woods !!!
Awesome job dudes!!!!
And archery kills for that matter!!!
I'm happy for them and even a bit encouraged that the Good Lord might give me the opportunity for such success...


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

Even better that he shot it with a “real” bow!!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I don't know about a real bow it does have training wheels


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

d_rek said:


> I personally think it's a travesty we let deer get that big. Think of the poor deer and how difficult his life must have been being both obese and a complete mutant. He was probably ostracized and shunned by his local deer community and likely had to live in extreme isolation with his horrible disfigurations. Perfect example of why we should only shoot yearling bucks. This would have never happened if he would have gotten capped in his first year and a half of life.


No kidding, I get a sore neck just looking at it. Imagine how screwed up your back would be after dragging that out, if you even made it out. I'd get about 50 yds into the drag and send out a may day signal to call in AeroMed.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

mathewshooter said:


> Even better that he shot it with a “real” bow!!



Agree.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

cakebaker said:


> Agree.


It has training wheels.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It has training wheels.


Don't even get me started on crossbows.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. Why wasn't 'Section V' filled out too? The additional data section specifically states, "Don't forget to fill in Section V".





Dish7 said:


> I don't believe that section figures into the score at all. Not sure, could be for ID purposes. L & O could clarify maybe.


I asked primarily because I tried counting 'points' on the rack from the pics and came up with 20 or 22. Just curious what the official who was scoring the rack counted. Seems like Section V would succinctly add those up on each side for us dummies...

@Liver and Onions Any thoughts?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

cakebaker said:


> Don't even get me started on crossbows.


I wouldn't care what weapon I was toting. I would be just a happy to gun that buck down as I would if I killed it with archery equipment.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It has training wheels.


Personally turn my nose up to anything more advanced then an atlatl.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

RMH said:


> I wouldn't care what weapon I was toting. I would be just a happy to gun that buck down as I would if I killed it with archery equipment.


I'd shoot with my bow and then bring my gun on the blood trail just in case. That one isn't getting away!


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

nothing is offical until 60 day drying period.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

joe c. said:


> *nothing is offical* until 60 day drying period.


The beast is dead! Long live the mighty beast!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Man, I remember my dad and uncles shooting some big deer in Dexter. Don't ever remember a rack that big. Did see like a 328 lber that killed itself jumping through the windshield of a car on Dexter Ann Arbor Rd.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> Man, I remember my dad and uncles shooting some big deer in Dexter. Don't ever remember a rack that big. Did see like a 328 lber that killed itself jumping through the windshield of a car on Dexter Ann Arbor Rd.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2008369042782319


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I think the body on this one is bigger than the one that HUBB’s blind buddy shot!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

It's sad only this place can you take an amazing deer thread, turn it into a Apr thread, choice of weapon thread


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> It's sad only this place can you take an amazing deer thread, turn it into a April thread, choice of weapon thread


Honestly thats not bad. Saw a facebook page post it and it was mostly taking about how it was fake, farm raised, high fence, meat taste terrible, poor shot placement, and anti hunting (with a nice only good hunter is a dead hunter comment)


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm officially quitting deer hunting!



Cedar Swamp said:


> View attachment 336869


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jacobf said:


> Honestly thats not bad. Saw a facebook page post it and it was mostly taking about how it was fake, farm raised, high fence, meat taste terrible, poor shot placement, and anti hunting (with a nice only good hunter is a dead hunter comment)


My girlfriend has gotten death threats on Facebook over hunting on.facebook
People saying they'd kill her, hope she gets raped and the kid dies etc
Alot of keyboard cowboys on these boards, but these folks are lunatics, told her give the address have them come in be waiting


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> My girlfriend has gotten death threats on Facebook over hunting on.facebook
> People saying they'd kill her, hope she gets raped and the kid dies etc
> Alot of keyboard cowboys on these boards, but these folks are lunatics, told her give the address have them come in be waiting


And they think we are sick...


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

PunyTrout said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. Why wasn't 'Section V' filled out too? The additional data section specifically states, "Don't forget to fill in Section V".
> 
> Would that section only be completed upon deriving a 'net' score once drying has been completed? I ask out of curiosity only.


Good question. My question is why are there deductions on a non-typical. I mean it's non typical so shouldn't everything be counted?


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Rut row houston we may have a problem. The grapevine says buck was killed willis and carpenter rd by old state hospital ground. Thats not western washtenaw to me.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone have the hunters story yet? Would be great to read up on the hunt!


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

micooner said:


> Rut row houston we may have a problem. The grapevine says buck was killed willis and carpenter rd by old state hospital ground. Thats not western washtenaw to me.


What's/who's your source?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

eyecatcher1 said:


> Good question.  My question is why are there deductions on a non-typical. I mean it's non typical so shouldn't everything be counted?


I always thought the same thing. I actually never knew there were deductions on a non typical until I had one officially scored by cbm. I lost 5” in deductions from gross to net. Clarification on that would be nice. I think it’s a great question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

You never reveal your source. I just hope it's legit and congratulate him ,that's one big deer.


RedM2 said:


> What's/who's your source?





RedM2 said:


> What's/who's your source?


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> I always thought the same thing. I actually never knew there were deductions on a non typical until I had one officially scored by cbm. I lost 5” in deductions from gross to net. Clarification on that would be nice. I think it’s a great question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way antlers are scored in general is odd. We measure air and think that is great but if it has an extra point we deduct it. I like to measure antlers by eye. This Washtenaw deer is a giant.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Does anyone have the hunters story yet? Would be great to read up on the hunt!


I read the hunters post on facebook.
All I am saying is I have no reason to doubt his story and those that are without proof do so out of pure jealousy.

You can also group those who spread rumors without proof in the same category...

His story doesn't give a lot of details and rightly so. He does seem genuinely sincere and very thankful to shoot such a beast.


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

They count all of the abnormal points, but then subtract side to side differences, even on a non typical.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

micooner said:


> I just hope it's legit and congratulate him...


I find this hard to believe considering the fact that you are spreading a rumor.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

RedM2 said:


> I find this hard to believe considering the fact that you are spreading a rumor.


Here's what i believe. He shot it on the old and abandoned club 23 golf course which runs along 23. Now straight to the west across 23 is the sandra richardson park. Which holds some monster deer like this one. The property used to be the state hospital ground. So not western washtenaw county, not boyce an m52, not sharonville township. So for all you thin skinned deer fanatics relax. We may have a new state record.


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Does anyone have the hunters story yet? Would be great to read up on the hunt!


The guy who shot it posted this.. 


Alright guys. Not much I can say. Still hasn’t sunk in. Yes this is a 100% wild, 100% free range, fair chase whitetail. Killed in Michigan. Skeptics are ganna doubt and that’s ok. Big man upstairs knows how it all went down. I first learned about this joker just over a year ago and actually laid eyes on him exactly 1 year ago tonight. No one but my close friends and family know just what went into this season. He was killed at 4:15 pm on the 30th. Double lung and piled up within 40 yards. Still in shock but trying to enjoy as much of it as I can. I’m nothing special. Just an ordinary guy that loves to chase big deer. It’s finally getting good so get out there and knock down a slammer! I’m not on FB much but be sure to tag me in your pics. I love seeing everyone’s trophy. No matter the size. Good luck and MAKE IT COUNT!


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

micooner said:


> Here's what i believe. He shot it on the old and abandoned club 23 golf course which runs along 23. Now straight to the west across 23 is the sandra richardson park. Which holds some monster deer like this one. The property used to be the state hospital ground. So not western washtenaw county, not boyce an m52, not sharonville township. So for all you thin skinned deer fanatics relax. We may have a new state record.


All I know is his friend who I am in a private Facebook page with shared with us trail cam photos of the deer from the summer. 
Apparently its not a very big area a bunch of small properties and there is a group of guys who all work together to manage their property. 
I guess they all kill some good bucks.


----------



## captjansen (Jan 22, 2012)

d_rek said:


> I personally think it's a travesty we let deer get that big. Think of the poor deer and how difficult his life must have been being both obese and a complete mutant. He was probably ostracized and shunned by his local deer community and likely had to live in extreme isolation with his horrible disfigurations. Perfect example of why we should only shoot yearling bucks. This would have never happened if he would have gotten capped in his first year and a half of life.


Totally agree d_rek. It is likely that this deer ultimately decided to commit suicide as a result of the abuse and purposefully walked in front of the first hunter he could find and stood broadside at 20 yards- a good argument for using less effective camouflage so the deer can see you better. Sad, just one more victim of a failed mental health system...


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

If that were me i would have passed on him. Due to all the shaking i would have been experiencing ☺. 
Bravo, what we all dream of.

After reading some of the doubting post about mi growing big bucks i wanted to post this. About ten years ago i took my wife for a ride thru kensington park at dusk to watch the deer. Half way around the lake on the north side two bucks crossed the road 30 yards in front us on their way to the lake. The biggest would have easily matched this deer and possibly exceeded it. The smaller would have been close. Both were nontypical. I stopped and watched in awe. My wife asked, are those big?


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Really happy for this guy. He put in the work and got the buck.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

micooner said:


> Rut row houston we may have a problem. The grapevine says buck was killed willis and carpenter rd by old state hospital ground. Thats not western washtenaw to me.


Thats #Fakenews


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Rumor also has it killed in Jackson, Canton, Saline, Milan, Chelsea, etc.

Just between you and I :

Take 94 to exit 167 go south to Jackson Rd. Go west on Jackson to the first farm on the left. Park in his drive, hop the second fence and there's a tree in the middle of the field, don't sit there. Continue under the next fence and sit in the ground blind.

Is that better ???

Oh look, see that chickadee in the background, that's the one from my buddies place. WOW !!

Regardless where it was taken, it's a freakin' stud.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> I asked primarily because I tried counting 'points' on the rack from the pics and came up with 20 or 22. Just curious what the official who was scoring the rack counted. Seems like Section V would succinctly add those up on each side for us dummies...
> 
> @Liver and Onions Any thoughts?





eyecatcher1 said:


> Good question. My question is why are there deductions on a non-typical. I mean it's non typical so shouldn't everything be counted?


Section v doesnt count towards the scoring and is used only for additional information and identification purposes. It isnt filled out here because that score sheet isn't official. The drying period is 60 days I believe. The score sheet at that time will be filled out completely and submitted.

Deductions on non typicals are that exact same as typicals. The main frame is scored the same and the deductions are applied the same. The non typical points are measured and are not subjected to deductions. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

ratherboutside said:


> Deductions on non typicals are that exact same as typicals. The main frame is scored the same and the deductions are applied the same. The non typical points are measured and are not subjected to deductions.


I understand that is how it's done but it doesn't make a lot of sense. It is non typical therefore differences are to be expected.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

eyecatcher1 said:


> I understand that is how it's done but it doesn't make a lot of sense. It is non typical therefore differences are to be expected.


I guess. I understand why it's done that way. But I dont think it really matters much. It is a standardized scoring system. I believe there is a scoring system that takes no deductions at all. I think it might be SCI. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

micooner said:


> Here's what i believe. He shot it on the old and abandoned club 23 golf course which runs along 23. Now straight to the west across 23 is the sandra richardson park. Which holds some monster deer like this one. The property used to be the state hospital ground. So not western washtenaw county, not boyce an m52, not sharonville township. So for all you thin skinned deer fanatics relax. *We may have a new state record.*


 Not quite, current state record N/T is 224 and change shot in 2004. Still one hell of a deer and one I'd be happy to have on my wall. N/T have both typical and non-typical elements to their scores. Symmetry is a HUUUGE deal in both B&C and P&Y scoring which is why alot of folks hate their system.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

lizajane said:


> Thats #Fakenews


That's good to know. Deer hunters are getting as bad as coonhunters you can't believe anything they say.


----------

